# Strange question about intake vent?



## Hamlet123 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a question, and I hope I can explain it in a way that makes sense.

I am attaching a photo of it, so you can see what I mean.

At the bottom of the stairs in my condo, there is a landing and a small wall (already knocked down in the photo) with an air intake vent running inside of it. I am remodeling the entire lower level, and I would love to be able to get rid of that wall and landing at the bottom of the stairs to open it all up a bit.

My question is, is there a piece that can be bought (or fabricated) so that I can basically cut the vent inside the ceiling, and turn it 90 degrees on its vertical so it will sit flush (parallel) against that cinderblock wall behind it? That way, I can frame out that cinderblock wall and then frame a "bump out" around the vent. 

I hope that made some ounce of sense.

Thanks all,

H


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe you can use one or more of the fittings in this drawing?
Google Image Result for http://www.fs.utoronto.ca/Assets/Facilities+Digital+Assets/Trades/Tin+Smith.gif
With air intakes you may not have to worry about turbulence and non-laminar flow.

That Mayor/Councilman Barry just will not go away!


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 8, 2010)

depending on the size and cross section of your duct, you might be able to find a 90 degree elbow at home depot that'll do what you want. Just remember that every turn you make reduce air speed to that outlet so you don't want to add too much length or bends to a duct.


----------

